# Garage or Not ?



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I would like to know do majority of you gto owners keep em inside.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Right now, no. My son's 2.5RS Subbie is in there. He just returned to the States, and will be picking it up soon. Then, the Goat will reside there.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

i would if i had one


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

in baby:cheers


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Definitely in


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

My wife laughs because we have a 3-Car garage. And I have my section with its own single door all nice a clean for the GTO.... while she parks her truck and all the garage storage is on her side (the double door).


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Im in


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Garage, of course!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

No garage here.....and it shines like the day I picked up...wait a minute, It shines better than the day I picked it up......:cool


----------



## larry0233 (Dec 29, 2005)

out ...and i actually have to argue with my mom about me keeping the 05 GTO in the driveway verses her 00 Grand Am :willy:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Both cars... IN!


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

in garage under a Covercraft technalon cover


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Man still gotta order my cover but in the Garage just gave her a bath and two coats of wax


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

Mine's an outdoor Goat - garage is full -- but I do plan to order a cover!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I kept mine in the garage, now she's replaced by the SRT4.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a 2 1/2 car garage, but the GTO is only allowed in it


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

<--- no garage


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

*Garage*
70 Chevelle (under car cover)
05 GTO (under car cover)
78 Trans Am (car cover on back order)

*Outside*
04 Denali (wifey's car recently kicked out of garage)
95 Grand Prix (daily driver)

*Unassigned*
06 Solstice (have no idea where I am going to put it)


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

Carport Sidways, Blowing Rain Gets It Wet. I Hate That.


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

My 02 MY ZO6 and 05 GTO are in the garage.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

She's Garaged but no cover I always heard that covers was a bad idear like trap moisture, scratches, mildew probs., and all kinds of other horror stories but most of these stories came from the old schoolers so... I invested in the California Car Duster, and it works great.


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

I told my wife that we need to buy a house with a 3 car garage so I can keep the Goat in the garage. We made a deal when we bought the house. She get's one side and I get the other. Unfortunately, I just can't bring myself to park the '68 Vette outside, so the Goat stays outdoors. But it is my daily driver, so I guess that's how it goes....


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

In da garage.
Only comes out to play on sunny days.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Carport here, not a full fledged garage, but at least its under cover...


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

lotaguts said:


> I would like to know do majority of you gto owners keep em inside.


In a garage, at work and at home.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

In the Garage of course.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

All 4 are in the garage! If I decide to get more toy's, I guess I'll have to move to a house with a bigger "toy Box"


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

In the garage Under cover.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Wifey gets the garage so she dosn't have to unload the kids outside when it rains. BUT the goat is constantly washed and waxed(and constantly driven).:lol:


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Carport is being converted to full garage now as we speak. After the mess "Wilma" made (sand everywhere) I pushed up the renovation schedule! Can you believe our codes here require a garage door to withstand 150mph winds?? The door alone is over 2grand!! The plus side will be that'll she'll be SAFE and Sound soon


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Any prized pet should live indoors and play hard when let out. It helps keep the car clean...less washing = less waxing = less paint wear.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

parked inside heated garage:cheers


----------

